# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Neusspray-al 11 jaar verslaafd

## zonnetje1969

Ik ben nu al 11 jaar verslaafd aan neusspray. Elke keer denk ik, ik ga er mee stoppen maar dat lukt me niet. Ik begin er alleen nu erg last van te krijgen. Het tussen schotje in mijn neus doet nu elke dag zeer. Mijn zoontje stootte een keer heel zacht tegen mijn neus en ik ging door de grond van de pijn. Soms heb ik jeuk aan de buitenkant van mijn neus en in een reflex ga je dan kriebelen....ik krimp dan ineen want de binnen kant van mijn neus doet zo een pijn.  :Frown:  Ik weet dat ik er iets mee moet doen, maar toch ga ik niet naar de huisarts. Ik las in het forum van een paar jaar geleden dat mensen niert durven om naar dezelfde drogist te gaan? Ik ga steeds naar dezelfde drogist en ik koop ook gewoon 2-3 flesjes tegelijk. Geen vragen, geen vreemde gezichten bij deze mensen, en al zouden ze dat wel hebben, dat zou me niet interesseren. Ik gebruim denk ik 2 flesjes per week. Ik heb overal een flesje, in mijn tas, in mijn nachtkasje, in de auto, in de caravan, op mijn werk overal. En als i het niet heb is het dikke paniek. Ik was verslaafd aan sigaretten maar dit is erger denk ik. Alleen ik moet er nu echt vanaf want ik heb constant pijn in mijn neus. Ik neus ook erg vaak, elk stofje en dingetje dat in mijn neus komt daar reageer ik op ben ik bang. Erg he? 
Ik heb er zelfs al van gedroomd dat mijn neus eraf gehaald kon worden. Wel praktisch maar niet realistisch helaas.

Groetjes, Mirjam

----------


## snipper

Hoi Mirjam,

Elke verslaving is natuurlijk verschrikkelijk, en ook ontzettend zwaar om vanaf te komen. Zeker als het gaat om middelen die je in het begin bent gaan nemen voor je gezondheid!
Je zult het misschien niet willen horen, maar het is wel heel belangrijk dat je dit gaat aangeven bij je huisarts! Het is echt erg schadelijk voor je hoor! En die droom over het verwijderen van je neus is dan niet eens zo onrealistisch, want je neus kan wel zo beschadigen dat er niet zo veel van over blijft. 
Dat klinkt natuurlijk niet leuk, maar denk aan je zoontje! Voor hem is het toch de moeite waard om hier hard aan te gaan werken! Maar je hebt natuurlijk wel professionele hulp nodig. 
Het zal niet makkelijk zijn, maar het is echt mogelijk om hier vanaf te komen!!

Heel veel succes!

----------


## misssan

Hoi,

Ik ben nu ruim 12 jaar verslaafd aan de neusspray...
Het is de neusspray voor kinderen van 2-6 jaar en het merk maakt me helemaal niks uit als ik het maar heb...
Dat dit niet erg zou zijn is dikke onzin (2-6 jaar)... Geloof me het is troep!
Ik ben er een maandje of 3 vanaf geweest totdat ik weer verkouden werd en ik weer terug bij af was...
Ik ga 1 ding vertellen wat mij is overkomen door de neusspray iets waar ik echt van geschrokken ben...
Op een nacht werd ik wakker en ik kon NIET meer slikken ik stikte zowat, alles was zo droog dat ik in paniek raakte...
Nu is mijn neus helemaal kapot van binnen en alles is opgezet, rondom me neus voelt het verdoofd, het gevoel is eruit net als je een verdoving krijgt bij de tandarts maar dan rondom me neus en me bovenlip, dat kan natuurlijk niet goed zijn....
Ik ga nu een afspraak maken bij de huisarts voor die afkick spraY want ik ben het helemaal zat! Ze zouden deze zooi helemaal niet mogen verkopen in drogisterijen apotheken en supermarken, het is troep en het maakt meer stuk dan je denkt! Uit de handel halen en alleen op recept verkrijgbaar moeten maken! Het is voor eigen bestwil...

Groetjes van Sandra

----------


## afra1213

Neusspray kan de slijmvliezen aantasten.
Vaak is dit alergie. Om dit te genezen moet je werken op de lever zodat de alergie minder wordt dan zal de verstopt neus vanzelf verdwijnen

----------

